# classical x clients



## hruodr (Mar 22, 2017)

I did `pkg install xorg`, but I miss classical xclients that one find in every X installation, like `xclipboard`, `xeyes`, etc. Must I install them separately? Is there a package with them?

Thanks
Rodrigo.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2017)

x11/xclipboard and x11/xeyes. There's a useful search on FreshPorts: http://www.freshports.org/search.php


----------



## hruodr (Mar 22, 2017)

Well, my question was, if there is a way to install all together instead of each one separately.

`pkg install xorg` installed a lot, but not all.

Thanks anyway.
Rodrigo.


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 22, 2017)

No, there is no meta-package that bundles them.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 22, 2017)

I guess you are looking for x11/xorg-apps


----------



## hruodr (Mar 23, 2017)

No, xorg-apps is installed, but not all x-clients.

Perhaps you think, they are not necessary, because you have gnome and kde.

But I want a typical Unix system with X11, with the tools I am used to, not something like a new Linux distribution.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 23, 2017)

sk8harddiefast said:


> I guess you are looking for x11/xorg-apps


Not really. Neither one is required by any other port.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=xeyes&stype=requires&sektion=all
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=xclipboard&stype=requires&sektion=all

For some reason, the x11/xorg-apps meta-port includes _most_ of X applications but not _all_ of them. The only way is to install them manually.


----------



## hruodr (Mar 24, 2017)

For example `xfontsel` is also not installed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 24, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no other way. I was believing that xorg-apps have them all.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 25, 2017)

I thought I would add, though not X specific, usually distributions provide glxinfo and glxgears with X11. In FreeBSD you have to install *graphics/mesa-demos*.
One thing I find a bit annoying is they also provide quite a few more random OpenGL test applications too.


----------



## wolffnx (Mar 29, 2017)

/games/oneko over the years..never die 
has a lot o options..  -bsd_daemon is one


----------

